# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Установка 1С 8.2

## mailanvar

Здравствуйте!
У меня Windows 7 64-bit
C интернета скачал и установил 1C версия 8.2.9.356
В установочном папке есть файл EmulSmall, тоже запустил.
И не получается запускать 1С, говорить "Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!".
Что делать, помогите пожалуйста.
Спасибо.

----------


## yuriy81s

mailanvar
http://rghost.ru/2555190

----------

olgunya1 (12.01.2013)

----------


## mailanvar

> mailanvar
> http://rghost.ru/2555190


Я раньше скачал этот файл, сделал как надо и 1с запустилась. Но, такой прикол: В конфигураторе редактировал справочник (произвольно-сотрудники) и после отладки в режиме 1с:предприятие создал справочник сотрудники, сохранил нормально. После этого опять в конфигураторе создал документ (приходная накладная), потом отладка и в режиме 1с:предприятие когда создал тот документ и нажал кнопку "провести и закрыть" windows дал такое сообщение "1cv8c has stopped working ...". Изображение прилагается. Окно одно, но чтобы показать все детали "Problem signature" прилагаю несколько.

----------


## sashaes

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...6+Linux&page=6

1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура .......  для ......... 8.2.11.236 от 24.06.2010

Хотя платформа есть и более поздняя, но она под винды только

----------


## mailanvar

Скачал версию 8.2.12.80, потом универсальный патч, пока нормально работает.

----------

